# Itchy Skin Issues- HELP ME!!!



## gussmama (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I'm sure someone out there has had similar issues as I've scanned through a few other posts and they seem pretty similar to my problems. My doggie is 1yr 7mos, and for about 6 months now we've had awful awful itching and scratching. To briefly recap, he started out on IAMS large breed puppy and did totally fine on it. We switched to IAMS adult around 6 months and he was okay on that too. About 6 months ago he started scratching worse than we had seen yet, and the vet recommended grain free. We tried prescription food for a bit but obviously didn't want to continue doing that ($$$$). We tried a few difference ones from the pet store, Hills Science sensitive stomach (just ok), Nature's Recipe salmon, sweet potato, pumpkin (pretty good but also kinda $$, and no big bags available), and have settled on Nature's Recipe vension and rice (suppose to be good for sensitive skin, not totally grain free but no corn, wheat). 
The past month or so his scratching has gotten out of control. Waking us up at night, and we are lucky to have avoided hot spots so far but I see that in our future. At first we thought it was due to environmental allergies (that's what our neighbor said about her dog), but I still think we haven't figured out his food situation yet. 
Does anyone out there have any pointers, tips, advice to help us?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I think it could be a food issue, but if his coat looks good, ears are clean, and poops are normal, it might be an allergy to something else. Only 10% of canine allergies are due to food, but its often the first thing we blame. Fleas, and other allergens are more common. Is he on a good flea preventative? Some dogs are allergic to fleas. All it takes is one bite to set it off. Environmental allergies are also possible: ragweed, other pollen, mold. How often is he bathing? If he gets baths frequently, or swims in ponds a lot, it could be your shampoo/conditioner or something in the pond water. 

Natural Balance LIDs are good for food allergies. Nature's variety does too. Nutro also has a good LID diet. A lot of people have success with Taste of the Wild. But sometimes dogs end up on prescription hypoallergenic diets. 

A couple things you can do: try weekly bathing in a hypoallergenic shampoo, or try a shampoo with tea tree oil (as I just learned, is good for soothing skin after my dog got a hot spot). Make sure your dog gets completely dry after bathing or swimming. Benadryl can also be given to dogs to help the itching--although I would get an OK from your vet and ask them about the proper dose--it depends on a dog's weight. 

Sometimes itching can actually be due to pain or a nerve issue. Similar to the pain and tingling a person gets with sciatica. 

You can get skin testing done, also. That can be helpful in nailing down what could be causing the itching. 

I would probably take your pup back to the vet for a full exam and lab work, to make sure there's nothing else going on. They can check him closely for fleas, and make sure everything is in order.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do you know if his parents had ichthyosis testing? That could cause itchy, flaky skin.


----------



## gussmama (Oct 26, 2016)

He doesn't actually get bathed that often, maybe once every two months or so. I was under the impression that bathing too often could cause the same problem, drying out the skin?? 

I've given him Benedryl before just feel bad making him so drowsy. 

His coat is fine, his ears are looking red and irritated from all the itching, and he is biting everywhere but mostly his legs, and his groin, with lots of paw licking, I thought those were pretty tried and true food allergy symptoms. 

I don't have any ichthyosis testing results. 

At this point, probably going to go back to the grain free diet and see if it resolves, any recommendations out there?


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have just posted about ichthyosis and coconut oil. Ichthyosis does not make dogs itch!! the just shed their skin the whole time.

Giving coconut oil in their food seems to help and maybe would help with an itchy dog too. I think you should have him tested by the vet first to see if you can find the cause. It could be fleas as already suggested, or your washing powder, cleaning products in the house that may have been changed recently. Mine reacted to new washing powder. I went back to the old one and after a few weeks the itching stopped.

I have never given Grit a bath and he is nearly 5!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Has your boy been tested for allergies? 

It could be the food, he may have allergies to grass or several other things. He could be allergic to fleas-flea bites. Do you have him on something for fleas? 

I've been feeding Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach to my guys for the last 6 years-my guys have sensitive stomachs but it's really good for their coats too. It's salmon, doe not contain wheat, corn or soy. It has a lot of Omega 3s in it. My guys never had a hot spot. 

Adding coconut oil should help, Bragg's Organic Apple Cider Vinegar is very helpful and beneficial for dogs too. 

Here's the info form Bragg's website-

Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products

Hope you're able to find something that helps your boy.


----------



## gussmama (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh and yes he's on monthly flea and heartworm medicine. Trying coconut oil now until I can get some new food. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Definitely use the Braggs organic Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 1 tablespoon to her food and mix it in each time you feed her. Note it has to be organic and ideally the Braggs brand.

You can also use the ACV as a rinse. Just dilute it 1/2 and 1/2 with water. Do not apply on open or oozing sores!

Check out earthclinic.com for more info on organic ACV.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Allergy testing would narrow down your problem and worth the cost. I had one client with a dog that was allergic to grass and required shots. Once they got it under control he could take Benadryl and not walk on newly mowed lawns.

I have found that chicken/fowl is a big factor for many pets (after wheat, corn & soy). Just because your food is lamb or bison there is sometimes chicken products added for flavor, read the labels. But I had one boy that was sensitive to beef/bison, the client did testing because they couldn't figure out the problem.

You can also add a tablespoon of bacon grease to whatever you feed as this will add fatty acids. To help build immune systems the salmon varieties seem to be the best choice. My choice has been Blue Wilderness salmon. i know it's pricy but if you figure in how much you are having to spend on vet visits, additives to the food, medications.. well you aren't saving any money spending less on food.

I used to feed Nutro Lamb & rice and had no issues and only changed to help build immune system and add cranberry to their diet for kidney improvement in the new puppy. While I had no problem with the Nutro I'm truly amazed at how much better the girls coats are on the Blue Wilderness. I never liked Blue buffalo food as it usually caused very soft stools. But the Wilderness variety has a good balance of protein and fiber, pumpkin and other goodies and soft stools is not an issue.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Do you know if his parents had ichthyosis testing? That could cause itchy, flaky skin.


Ichthyosis does not cause itching.

I agree with trying Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach since you mentioned cost being a factor and your post suggested he did better on a salmon food you tried previously.

Fall allergies are in full force though - you could talk to your vet about trying benedryl, and also try wiping down your dog with wet wipes upon coming inside (to try and reduce pollen). Other dogs get itchy when the heat comes on in the house and it dries the air. If that was the case, adding fish oil to your dog's food may help.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

My suggestion is an allergy test. See what foods hes allergic to. You could be giving him a "sensitive skin" food that's fish based for example, but if hes allergic to fish, the itching will continue. This was my boys situation. When i finally decided to do the food allergy panel, found out he was allergic to most things except pork. Now hes on ACANA singles Pork & butternut squash and his itching is gone. Spend the couple hundred bucks and be done with it. More importantly your boy wont be suffering anymore.


----------

